
Asthma inhalers' carbon footprint 'as big as eating meat' - gumby
https://www.bbc.com/news/health-50215011
======
brodouevencode
While I don't agree with the "climate change isn't real" crowd I can
sympathize with them when they point out that there's a constant inflow of
contrary evidence. It's easy, and fair, to respond with "well last week you
said emissions were made up of this, and now here's something completely and
substantially different". Not sure how to fix it but it does seem to be a
problem.

~~~
gumby
I can’t argue with your broader point, but as for “well last week you said”:
there are large amounts of various greenhouse gasses being added to the
atmosphere; nobody has identified all all the sources but there is continual
work on reducing the amount of “unknown”. So it’s not like this result
discounts any other study or claim.

~~~
brodouevencode
My point of aggravation is that there's no good way of measuring it, at least
not right now. If there were more targeted, absolute actions could/should be
taken.

